# Don't touch my junk.



## Deda (Nov 19, 2010)

What do you all think about the TSA patdowns and scans?

Personally I don't care.  Don't get me wrong, I don't want to be screened at all, but in order to keep us all safe I'll deal.


----------



## glenolam (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't mind this at all - as you said, if it ensures the safety of passengers, why not?  

However - the other side is that you never know who is patting you down or looking at your screen.  How do you know some sicko/whacko isn't patting you down, looking at your personal information, like license or passport, and planning on paying a visit to you in the middle of the night?

And if they do it for airlines, why not for bus or train passengers?  I used to take the train routinely between CT and VA for school and could've literally brougt a bomb on the train and no one would have known.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 19, 2010)

They can pat me down all they want but I don't want them touching my 13 year old daughter...

I do not think a pat down is effective. It only provides the general public with a false sense of security, IMHO. Excuse me for being blunt, but if my life's mission is to blow up an airplae I am going to hide my materials where they can't pat if you get my drift (body cavity).

My grandmother lives in SR. apts & to 'keep the residents safe' everyone is supposed to sign in & out when they enter or leave the building. It's the honor system, no one is at the sign-in table. I write "Peter Pan", "Micky Mouse",  "False Sense of Security:, etc just to prove it's not effective, but those old people are so glad guests are requires to sign-in :roll: .


----------



## dubnica (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't care...pat me down...scan me...I just want to feel safe.


----------



## Deda (Nov 19, 2010)

The following is an expert from an email my dear sweet 70-year-old father just sent me.



> Can't see London, can't see France, unless we see your underpants.
> 
> Grope discounts available.
> 
> ...


----------



## carebear (Nov 19, 2010)

Yanno, I don't like radiation (I'm not a tinfoil hat type, but still) so I'd say to the screener "feel me up.  Just make sure it's it's as good for me as for you"


----------



## cwarren (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't mind if it keeps us SAFE .. I just wish they were professionals and not mim wage flunkies !
I guess it would feel better if they were paid more ... LOL


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah...I'd go through it without any trouble...only cos I generally do what I'm told in situations like that.
But I agree with Tab, touch my kids and that crosses the line. A scan will do just fine for them, thank you.


----------



## IanT (Nov 19, 2010)

yeahhhh I had troubles with this when I used to have dreadlocks... maybe they thought i was smuggling ganja or something, but i was "randomly" selected every time I went through security... At least they could give you a piece of candy or something that makes you feel like you come away from the experience with something to show for it other than the heebie jeebies.....

now I make it a point to do something that makes them feel very uncomfortable when they decide to pat me down... then maybe theyll remember for next time... oooo thats the dude who put his ____ on my _____ and whispered sweet nothings in my ear......

Yeahhh I havent been strip searched in some time... 

PASS!


----------



## donniej (Nov 19, 2010)

There are allot of *really* smart (and crazy) people out there, do you really think that an entry level TSA agent can stop people like this?  

Do you think *every* TSA agent can stop *every* person like this?


----------



## IanT (Nov 20, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> There are allot of *really* smart (and crazy) people out there, do you really think that an entry level TSA agent can stop people like this?
> 
> Do you think *every* TSA agent can stop *every* person like this?



actually I have been wanting to test the if they can stop *any* person trying to sneak something past security... as long as it isnt metal, sheeeeet could bring **** near anything thru... 

I think it really makes a false sense of security... I mean... howd that shoe-bomb guy get thru? If I were to strap like 15K worth of $100's to my chest, would anyone notice? If I were to duct tape a bag of some illicit substance anywhere they couldnt easily detect it.... would they ever notice? sadly... Id bet on the "No" side of things much more than the Yes side...



Ive heard they are starting to institute full-body xray scans in some airports, just like how your bags go thru the scanner, you would too...and they could see errrrrrrything .... errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrything


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 20, 2010)

Ian, they do the full body scans over here.
By all reports they are very intrusive and rather embarassing.
I'd rather be patted down than scanned like that.
There was a story in the news here that during on of those scans they made a woman remove her prosthetic breast. She was a breast cancer survivor.
So not on.


----------



## scouter139 (Nov 20, 2010)

Profiling...the only way to fly.


----------



## carebear (Nov 20, 2010)

cwarren said:
			
		

> I don't mind if it keeps us SAFE .. I just wish they were professionals and not mim wage flunkies !
> I guess it would feel better if they were paid more ... LOL



It doesn't keep us safe.  If they can't keep weapons out of prisons, why would they be able to keep them off of aircraft?

Not sayin' they should give up - just that it's all stupid anyway.

Fortunately I have no fear of death.


----------



## glenolam (Nov 23, 2010)

I do have to say it would be really funny to be selected for a pat down, only to mention to the worker that you just had a huge lunch with broccoli, tomatoes, a garlic-wine cream sauce and you have IBS....


----------



## cmd439 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have been patted down before and had no problems with it; however, I read the new pat down procedures and would not want to do that.  They are basically groping you...it all sounds bad but the worst was when they said they will spread your cheeks feel around


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 25, 2010)

EW 

Glad that I don't fly!


----------



## TessC (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm pretty much apathetic about the entire thing. I don't believe that it's going to stop the people who are seriously determined to do harm, but I also don't have an issue with being scanned and/or patted down so if it stops (or deters) even a few people from doing something malicious then I'm fine with it for myself.  I wouldn't have a problem with my son being scanned, either, but a pat-down for him...yeahno, I'd probably get myself in trouble then.


----------



## Sibi (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm ok with being patted down if its a quick, general pat down.  If its more detailed (like between the cheeks and stuff) then I have a problem, for me or my son.  That I consider an invasion of my privacy and my rights.


----------



## IanT (Nov 27, 2010)

well results are in, after all the huffin and puffin, they did NEITHER to me at the airport lol.... 

They apparently dont have bodyscans or ppl to strip search at orlando international airport bwahahhaah


----------



## ewenique (Nov 27, 2010)

Too funny, Deda!  I'm glad I don't have to fly anytime soon...


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 27, 2010)

I try to take the bus when possible and most of the time it is, but I do have to fly next year in Feb and I'm wondering how much different this pat down is from what the cops do.
I really wonder why it would need to be more invasive than a cop type pat down anyway, don't they deal with danger way more than the airlines?


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Jul 22, 2013)

IanT said:


> yeahhhh I had troubles with this when I used to have dreadlocks... maybe they thought i was smuggling ganja or something, but i was "randomly" selected every time I went through security... At least they could give you a piece of candy or something that makes you feel like you come away from the experience with something to show for it other than the heebie jeebies.....
> 
> now I make it a point to do something that makes them feel very uncomfortable when they decide to pat me down... then maybe theyll remember for next time... oooo thats the dude who put his ____ on my _____ and whispered sweet nothings in my ear......
> 
> ...



Oh, Ian, how I have missed you.  I'll never forget how you dogged my Shaggy....said he was mainstream. :crazy:  How long ago did you have dreads?


----------



## Relle (Jul 22, 2013)

Ian is not active on the forum, he hasn't been in here for a year, this is a very old thread you have found.


----------

